# Long stalk finally works out!



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Well after sitting in a barley field for half the morning with no luck, we decided to drive around a bit. I ended up finding a big open field that was posted. I guess the lady that owned the land knew my family from way back so I got to hunt it.

Since the 500 or so geese were all in the far side of the field. I had to walk though a corn field about half a mile. After the 30 minute ordeal and walking sideways the last half not to make as much noise, I finally got close enough I could here them so started to make my way to the field. As soon as I got close I could tell they knew I was there and were leaving. I sprinted though 5 rows of corn to get to the opening of the field where I found the geese 50 yards from the fence and lifting off. I fired 3 rounds of 3 1/2 mags and dropped 3 of them. Glad I skipped work to get another half day in.

Pics later hopefully

:beer:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Nice job tanata. Thats all we used to do is sneak up on them and I never did like it much but thats how my stepdad used to do it so we did it. Then this saturday I went out for the minnesota opener and we used some dekes for the first time and got 6. From my point of view it sure beats stalkin em. But when you finally get a stalk that works its a great feeling to know you outsmarted the [email protected]@rds. 
:beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Probably could have hunted them in the morning with dekes and pulled an easy limit. Not knocking ya for sneaking them as I have done it a million times. Just hindsight of how many birds I could have gotten if I just waited a day or two.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Well my situation was kinda tough for dekes. I don't have any myself yet, so I was using my uncle's who was with. We had about 15 shells that were very low quality, and faded on top of that. My uncle also thought he could hide next to the fence with jeans and a burlap sack over him. I'm not much of a caller yet so our crappy deeks, ****ty calling, and low camo made stalking a must.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

well at least you didn't jump a roost. hopefully the geese will come back so you can get them with some dekes.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Jumping a flock of 500? What a shame.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Ouch!! :x


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was thinking the same thing tyler but i didn't want to be too hard on him.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I know it probably wasn't the best thing to do, but with work, school, and football, along with dekes not working, this might have been the last chance for me to get a goose for quite awhile.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i know how you feel. when i was your age i would have done the same thing. glad you got some.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

What is the biggest sized flocks you want to jump then?? Nobody has ever really told me not to jump a large flock :-?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

IMO its best if don't ever jump a flock because that just makes the birds more wary and skittish. but if you want to jump birds, jump the smallest flocks that you can.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

So what your sayin is I pretty much just made 500 birds more skittish.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

well yes. that is why the snows in the spring get to canada as fast as they can. people jump shoot them the whole time there here. they land in a field and get jumped out of it right away. they only see a vehicle so many times before they know what going on once you slow down and get out.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, guess you only have one time to be young and stupid. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yep. It is just a learning experiance. I think we all go through it. You see that big flock of birds and all you can think about is pumping 3 rounds into them. But if you wait a day and get some dekes (probably could post on here that you got birds but need some smart hunters in your area. I am sure goosebuster03 and gandergrinder would be more than happy to hunt that many birds). you could really hammer them and probably could hunt it a few days cause you probably would get in there and out of there before all the birds came so you would not educate them all.

From my observation that is the pisser of the spring snow goose hunt. Guys follow the tornados and go shoot them up instead of decoying them. Too each there own but I rather decoy hunt.

But putting the stalk on that many birds with that many eyes is an achievement (I think) and the fact you got 3 is good so don't be down about it. Just consider it a lesson in waterfowling. Patience pays. Think of it this way. Get with a woman and please yourself and you might get it that one time. Please her and you will get it a lot more. Geese are the same way. :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that is very true. get them when you can. you only learn from experience. don't worry about it to much as we all have done that at some point.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Whatever... If you're within the law, you did absolutely nothing wrong. I myself own 0 decoys. I'm right there with ya. If ya wanna sneak em, good. If ya wanna pass shoot, cool. If ya wanna use dekes, whatever.

It is like fishing. Some people use live bait, some use plastics. Is one better than the other, NO. Or for that matter, it is like deer hunting. SOme people use tree stands, some push, some stalk, whatever. I'm just sick of people telling others what not to do. The one thing that is an exception in my book maybe shooting the roost. I can see how shooting the roost scares the birds outta the area, thus screwing everybody. But than again shooting the roost isn't illegal.

Everybody is entitled to their own OPINION. Yes we still live in a free country. DONT PRESS YOUR WILL ONTO OTHERS.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

good post brad. i feel the same way. i just like to give some suggestions every once in a while.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I was basically razzin GB3. Them one track minds.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Lets see. 3 shots at 500 honks or a week filled with decoying them and that many more hunts. Dekes any day. But yes it is a free country!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Kudos... We have all done a jumpshoot or ten in our days. To say you haven't is probably a lie. You were within the legal bounds and weren't hurting anyone else's immediate hunting. Sure, many guys would have approached it differently, but do whatever you want.

By the way, congrats on the birds!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Give the kid a break....EVERY ONE of US have jumped a field or slough full of geese or ducks.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

The very first time (probably 14-15 years old) I hunted ducks/geese was a jump shoot. We got up early and sat along a slough (myself, my dad, and three of his friends that happen to be brothers!) and shot some ducks that happend across us. Then we drove looking for ducks/geese to jump. We came across a slough that was in a deep crevice and started the sneak. One of the brothers said don't run until I yell. After about 2-3 minutes of sneaking over a small hill I hear him yell "GO GO GO" like in a damn movie.

I take off running full speed with my gun and we open fire. It had to sound like a war because there was as much screaming and yelling as there was shooting. I am sure if someone happend to be watching us it would look like "******** gone wild".

Although dangerous, it is a memory I will never forget because it was one of the best "hunts" I have ever been on even though it lasted just a few short minutes. To this day, I have never did a sneak on geese again!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I would be glad to stop jumping and start using decoy spreads if anyone wanted to donate a few decoys to me if they're getting old or something. :lol:


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I have a dozen shells that are not being used. They are not the greatest, but if you wanted to play around with re-painting them it might be a fun project. They are yours if you want them. I live in South Fargo, so just let me know.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks man, you have no idea how sweet those shells are to me even if they are used.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Tanata,

I too have no decoys or nothing. I did my first goose hunt this past Friday and am just learning myself too. I can tell you that it is YOU hunting and what you do is up to you as long as it is legal. Learn from the folks here and realize that some cold heartless bastards will give you a blast in the chest with a double-barrel if you do/post something they think is stupid. Others will chastise you a little bit and then educate you. Put on your thick-skin in here and learn from some of these folks.

As far as your stalking...EXCELLENT JOB! You did the right approach and tecnique useing your senses. As someone thats had plenty of stalking training (as some of you know) I tip my hat to you. Good luck with those shells and keep posting. Don't be gun shy from a blast or two.

PS...I am 35 and just got my very first geese this season. I am getting hooked on this too and now have to start buying more 'stuff' to facilitate it.


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I PM'd you my number. Give me a call and I can get you those shells...


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

If I was there again I would do it, but I also think it's kinda selfish to go out and blow a roost or something but sometimes you don't have a choice if you want birds.


----------

